# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Դիետա

## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ թեման քիչ թե շատ կարևոր նշանակություն ունի: Բոլորս էլ օրերից մի օր գիրության կամ առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով բժշկի նշանակմամբ անցնում ենք դիետայի: 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, իրոք այն իրեն արդարացնում է…

----------


## Astghik

Եթե դիետան նշանակվել է բժշկի կողմից, ուրեմն կարևոր նշանակություն ունի և իհարկե օգտակար ու պարտադիր է առողջության համար: Դիետան չգիտեմ լիովին է արդյոք արդարացնում իրեն, բայց որ նպաստում է առողջությանը դրանում համոզված եմ: Ասենք ճնշում կամ շաքար ունեցողները հետևելով դիետային, պակասեցնում են հավանականությունը իրենց առողջական վիճակը վատթարելու:
Կա մեկ այլ դիետա, ոերը ես վտանգավոր ու անարդյուք եմ համարում: Դա հիմնականում աղջիկների մոտ է, ինքնուրույն դիետան է, որի ընթացքում ուղղակի խուսափում են ուտլուց; Դա շատ մեծ սխալ է: Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը այդպես արեց, օրական մի խնձոր կամ մի քիչ մածոն էր ուտում միայն: Մենք նրան ասում էինք որ ճիշտ չի վարվում, բայց արդյունք չկար.. 2 ամսում նա 20 կգ քաշ կորցրեց, որ տեսանք, չճանաչեցինք նրան: Եկավ ժամանակը, որ նորից սկսեց ուտել և պատկերացրեք նա ավելացրց իր քաշը 30 կգ-ով...Ահա թե ինչի է բերում առանց մասնագետի խորհրդի պահվող դիետան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անձամբ ես դիետան, եթե բժշկի նշանակմամբ չէ, համարում եմ անիմաստ: Իսկ բուժական դիետաներից կարևորում եմ ստամոքսը տոքսիկ նյութերից մաքրելու համար նշանակված դիետաները: 
Իսկ նիհարելու համար դիետան անիմաստ է, ավելի նպատակահարմար է նիհարելու համար սպորտով զբաղվել, քան թե օրգանիզմը զրկել անհրաժեշտ նյութերից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նիհարելու համար դիետա պահելուն միանշանակ դեմ եմ, բայց պետք է հետևել, թե ինչ ես ուտում օրվա ընթացքում: Հակառակ դեպքում առողջական խնդիրները չեն ուշանա: Իսկ բժշկի նշանակած դիետային *պետք է* հետևէլ, այլապես դեղերն ընդունելն անիմաստ է: Կան հիվանդություններ, որոնց դեմը կարելի է առնել (երբեմն ժամանակավորապես) ընդամենը հետևելով բժշկի խորհուրդներին: Ցավոք, մեր ազգը դեռ այդպիսի սովորություն չունի: Չգիտեմ ինչու, մեր հիվանդները սիրում են տոննաներով դեղեր խմել, որոնց մեծ մասը, բացի օգուտից, ունեն նաև կողմնակի ազդեցություններ, որոնք երբեմն խիստ վտանգավոր են:

----------

Ֆոտոն (28.10.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Կարծում եմ թեման քիչ թե շատ կարևոր նշանակություն ունի: Բոլորս էլ օրերից մի օր գիրության կամ առողջական խնդիրների պատճառով բժշկի նշանակմամբ անցնում ենք դիետայի: 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, իրոք այն իրեն արդարացնում է…


Կյանքում դիետա չեմ պահել ու չեմ պահի :Smile:  
Մանավանդ մի դեպքից հետո...
Պապս  ստամոքսի վիրահատությունից հետո պառկած էր հիվանդասենյակում, բժիշկը արգելել էր համարյա ամեն  ինչ, մի քանի թեթև բաներ էր թույլատրել: Նենց էր ստացվել, որ երկար ժամանակ ջերմությունը չէր իջնում 38ից, բժիշկներն էլ չէին կարում բացատրեն ինչի հետևանք է: Երբ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս սենյակից, հարևան հիվանդը առաջարկում է պապուս միասին ճաշել  :LOL:  Պապս էլ սաղ թողելով մի կողմ, միանգամից վերցնում է թթու կաղամբը ու միչև վերջ ուտում:
Բժիշկը ներս է մտնում էն պահին ,երբ պապս վերջի կտորն է վայելում, ու տագնապած բոլորին ոտքի է հանում սպասելով հետևանքների, .............. :Shok:   Բայց հետևանքը եղավ էն , որ պապուս ջերմությունը կարգավորվեց, ու սկսեց վերականգնվել :LOL:  Էդ օրվանից պապս ասում է. մարդու օրգանիզմը լավ գիտի ,որ պահին իրան ինչ է անհրաժեշտ :LOL:  
ԴԻԵՏԱՆ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՑ  ԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼՈՒ ՄԻՋՈՑ Է :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կյանքում դիետա չեմ պահել ու չեմ պահի 
> Մանավանդ մի դեպքից հետո...
> Պապս  ստամոքսի վիրահատությունից հետո պառկած էր հիվանդասենյակում, բժիշկը արգելել էր համարյա ամեն  ինչ, մի քանի թեթև բաներ էր թույլատրել: Նենց էր ստացվել, որ երկար ժամանակ ջերմությունը չէր իջնում 38ից, բժիշկներն էլ չէին կարում բացատրեն ինչի հետևանք է: Երբ բոլորը դուրս են գալիս սենյակից, հարևան հիվանդը առաջարկում է պապուս միասին ճաշել  Պապս էլ սաղ թողելով մի կողմ, միանգամից վերցնում է թթու կաղամբը ու միչև վերջ ուտում:
> Բժիշկը ներս է մտնում էն պահին ,երբ պապս վերջի կտորն է վայելում, ու տագնապած բոլորին ոտքի է հանում սպասելով հետևանքների, ..............  Բայց հետևանքը եղավ էն , որ պապուս ջերմությունը կարգավորվեց, ու սկսեց վերականգնվել Էդ օրվանից պապս ասում է. մարդու օրգանիզմը լավ գիտի ,որ պահին իրան ինչ է անհրաժեշտ 
> ԴԻԵՏԱՆ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ԱՆՀԱՅՏ ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՑ  ԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼՈՒ ՄԻՋՈՑ Է


Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ տվյալ դեպքում պապիկիդ բախտը պարզապես բերել է: Հետվիրահատական շրջանում դիետա նշանակելն ամենևին էլ անհայտ հետևանքներից խուսափելու համար չի արվում: Վիրահատությունից հետո հիվանդի աղիները չեն կծկվում, հետևաբար ընդունած կոշտ սնունդը կարող է խցանել աղիների լուսանցքը և բերել անանցանելիության, ինչը շատ վտանգավոր երևույթ է: Իսկ հեղուկները, մասնավորապես մսաջուրը և բնական հյութերը, խթանում են աղիների աշխատանքը, հետևաբար հնարավորություն ստեղծում, որ շատ շուտով հիվանդը կարողանա անցնել նորմալ սննդակարգի:
Իսկ պապիկդ վիրահատությունից հետո որերո՞րդ օրն է կերել այդ թթու կաղամբը: Եթե նրա ջերմությունն իջել է այն ուտելուց հետո, ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ջերմությունը չուտելով է պայմանավորված: Հետվիրահատական շրջանում հաճախ են այդպիսի բաներ լինում՝ պայմանավորված դիմադրողականության իջեցման և վերքի ինֆեկցման հետ:

----------


## dvgray

Ուտելու վերաբերյալ մի բան միայն հաստատ գիտեմ, որ պետք է ուտել շատ դանդաղ, ու բերանը տանել լավ մանրացրած կտորներ/օգտվել դանակ -պատարաքաղից :Smile: /:Ուտելուց պետք է լինել հնարավորինս ոչ ներվային-ստրեսային վիճակում: ճաշի ընթացքում հաճախակի տալ պաուզաներ, որպեսի պարզել արդյոք արդեն կշտացել ես թէ չէ: Ուտել պետք է հնարավորինս հաճախակի, ասենք 4 ժամը մեկ, և քիչ-քիչ: Սեղանին պետք չէ թողմել  հնարավորություն ամանի թարմացման, այլ հենց սկզբից վերցնել որոշակի չափաբաժին, ու դրանով յոլա գնալ: *Մինիմալի հասցնել հացի բաժինը, հատկապես Երևանյան դրոժա-առատ հացը: Ուտել մի փոքր կտոր, ոչ ավել: Մեզ, հայերիս համար սա դժվար է, բայց կարելի է սովորել*: Սնունդ համարել նաև միրգը ու թարմ գյազարը, ու օգտագործել առոտորեն: 
Մնացածը թողնել օրգանիզմին, որը հանգիստ սնունդի հախից կգա, անկախ նրանից դա միս է, թէ բուսականություն:  

Հ.Գ,  ես դիլետանտ եմ :Smile: , բայց հենց իմ վրա բավականին փորձարկումներ եմ արել, ու ասեմ, որ իմ համար սա լավագույնն է:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դիետա երբեք, չեմ պահել… 
ոչ էլ կպահեմ… 

Դիետա պահեմ` կպրծնեմ… առանց էդ էլ երազում եմ մի երկու կիլո չաղանամ…_

----------


## Apsara

Կներեք գրառումները չեմ կարդացել ու չգիտեմ խոսվել է արդյոք այսպես կոչված անջատված սնվելու մասին, հայերեն գեղեցիկ չստացվեց, բայց ռուսերեն ռազդելնոյե պիտանիե լավա հնչում :Smile: 

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ուզում է նիհարել, բայց և մեկտեղ սովից չմահանալ, թող դիմի կօգնեմ, հավայի չեմ ուզում էներգիաս ծախսեմ :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Կներեք գրառումները չեմ կարդացել ու չգիտեմ խոսվել է արդյոք այսպես կոչված անջատված սնվելու մասին, հայերեն գեղեցիկ չստացվեց, բայց ռուսերեն ռազդելնոյե պիտանիե լավա հնչում
> 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ուզում է նիհարել, բայց և մեկտեղ սովից չմահանալ, թող դիմի կօգնեմ, հավայի չեմ ուզում էներգիաս ծախսեմ


Հա, ես լսել եմ դրա մասին ու որոշակի տրամաբանություն էլ եմ տեսել: Բայց միևնույն է մի տեսակ չի ստացվում: Ըստ այդ դիետայի պիտի ժարիտ արած կարտոֆիլը ուտես հիմա, իսկ միսը՝ վաղը, պանիրը հիմա, իսկ հացը՝ վաղը: Թե՞ ինչ որ բան խառնում եմ  :Think:  Մի երկու օր արել եմ, արդյունքները դրական էին: Բայց լսել եմ, որ մի քանի ժամի տարբերությամբ կարելի է սնվել:

----------


## Apsara

> Հա, ես լսել եմ դրա մասին ու որոշակի տրամաբանություն էլ եմ տեսել: Բայց միևնույն է մի տեսակ չի ստացվում: Ըստ այդ դիետայի պիտի ժարիտ արած կարտոֆիլը ուտես հիմա, իսկ միսը՝ վաղը, պանիրը հիմա, իսկ հացը՝ վաղը: Թե՞ ինչ որ բան խառնում եմ  Մի երկու օր արել եմ, արդյունքները դրական էին: Բայց լսել եմ, որ մի քանի ժամի տարբերությամբ կարելի է սնվել:


Արթ, 
եթե իսկապես հետաքրքրում է փոքրիկ գրքույկ է կարող եմ տալ կարդաս, բայց սա դիետա չէ, այլ սնվելու և ապրելու ոճ, այն պիտի դառնա կենսակերպ, քո նկարագրածը մոտ էր դրան, բայց այսօր վաղը չի մի հաց ուտելու ընթացքում որոշ մթերքներ իրար հետ կարելի է որոշներն էլ ոչ, իսկ պատճառները ահավոր տրամաբանակն են ու պարզ մի քանի էջով նկարագրված են :Cool:

----------


## Lapterik

Էտ գրքույկից կտաք ես էլ քսեռակոպիա անեմ՞՞  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Askalaf

> Էտ գրքույկից կտաք ես էլ քսեռակոպիա անեմ՞՞


Իսկ ես առաջարկում եմ սկան անել կամ էլ թվային ֆոտոապարատով նկարել էջերը ու տեղադրել այստեղ։
 :Smile:

----------

